# Bachmann trolly cracked drive gear



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I have a Bachmann Trolly (Streetcar) with both drive gears cracked. It is 24 tooth on a 1/4" axle. I found the Northwest Shortline Gear part No. 2223-6, 24 tooth, 15.5 mm OD diameter, bore 1/4". Can someone tell me if the diameter is bottom of the tooth or top of the tooth?


Thank, alanrr


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Uh Oh! Someone else with a bad Bachmann Trolley! My Christmas Trolley (with Santa and elf) quit just a few days before Christmas. The lights still work, but I don't hear the motor turning, and, of course, it doesn't move. 

Because of house guests and the holiday, I haven't had the urge to open it up. When I do, I'll check the diameter of the gear. I'd expect (could be wrong) that the diameter is to the top of the tooth. Probably less than 1/8 inch difference between the two though. 

Good luck on your repair. Let us know how it goes. I'll do the same.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the best way to make this trolley run with no further issues was to remove the motor block and install the USA trains block. 

For track power, I like sliders for keeping my brass clean.


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Dan, any help installing the motor block. Tips??? 


alanrr


----------



## wvlemay (Dec 27, 2007)

That sounds correct.... We have been using McMaster Carr PN 57655k38 according to one fella in our group (currently showing at $3.93 each on their web site) but it has a 3/16 center which I have been assured can be drilled out to 1/4". It has a catalog OD of 3/4 inch, which is 19.05 mm. 

The McMaster gear has a pitch diameter of 3/4 (0.75) inch and an overall diameter of .081 inch. The pitch diameter is the correct way to measure a spur gear, and is neither at the top or bottom. If you look at the gear tooth real closely, it is apparent that the tooth is not a triangle, but is a triangle with a bulge about a third of the way down from the tip. That is the point on the gear that actually carries the load, and the tip is at a shallower angle to allow it to ride in and out of the "valley" created between two teeth. 

I would suspect that your gear, measured tip to tip is larger than 0.75, and the two gears are identical, and that NWSL should have referred to it as the pitch diameter. 

At 12 bucks, but with no drilling required, the NWSL gear appears to be a closer match, especially if you are not comfortable in reaming out a nylon gear. NWSL has a great rep for good parts. I don't know about the new owners (Oso), but NWSL always had a decent service reputation too, and you could email or call them and see if they have this as a documented use. It would not surprise me that Bachmann used the same drive components for a 4 wheel trolley block as for the 4-4-0. Gear molds are expensive, and they have those brass worms in almost everything. 

At least, you are equipped with the knowledge that it is probably the correct part. 

Hope this helps..... 
Warren in PA


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To install the motor block, I remove the Bachman unit and just glue in the USA block, 

To make wiring easier, I open the USA block and turn the motor 180 degrees. This is to make the block run in the proper direction if the adjacent pins are tied together as USA is opposite of LGB for the block wiring. 

I then solder the lighting wires to the end of the USA block. There are diodes for directional lights plus passenger lights.


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. I will order the gears.
alanrr


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I seem to constantly read about various Bachmann units (trolley, connie, gandy dancer, etc) having cracked/split nylon gears. Is it just a Bachmann thing? I don't recall hearing about this on others. Is it just a bad design or inferior materials or what? By now you'd think they would have corrected it and/or have reasonably priced replacement parts.


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, My name is Jerry Y. and I am new to the Largescale.com. I was reading this old posting and just wanted to let you know, I do machine for most of LGB gears from hi quality brass. My latest gear built is 24 tooth 6mm bore drive gears for the Bachmann Trolly (Streetcar) as I heard club members complaining of having Trolly's with both drive gears cracked. Please let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just install a Aristo brick from a RS3/RDC car works great. Later RJD


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

The Aristo brick from a RS3/RDC is much powerful and dependable, here is a link for Aristo Power Brick Tune-up. 
_http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/brick_fix.html_

Girotek


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Girotek, very interesting that you can machine gears, there will be some demand for this, and welcome to MLS! 

Have you ever worked on the planetary gear drives in Pittman motors with the optional gear head? 

Greg


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jerry Y

Please e mail me at [email protected] I am interested in chatting with you about brass gears for lgb starter loco's

Bob


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a porter with the brass gear from Jerry installed, runs great. We worked at making this gear and used my engine to test run the first gear set made.


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Here are the gears I made so far, 

A- 28 tooth helical Brass Drive Gear set: These pair of 28 tooth brass replacement helical drive gears, 6mm bore, fits most LGB Saddle Tank Porter steam locomotives, original plastic gears wear after short period of running, specially if the loco is pulling more than 4-5 cars, this is the solution, this brass gears will last you as long as you own the locomotive. 

B- 31 tooth Brass Drive Spur Gear Set: These pair of 31 tooth brass replacement spur drive gears are for 3 axle LGB locomotives produced from 1990 and onward that were equipped gearboxes fitted with 6mm axles with pressed on wheels. 

C- 34 tooth helical Brass Drive Gear Set: These are pair of 34 tooth brass replacement Helical drive gears, fits most LGB® locomotives produced from 1990 and onward which are equipped with LGB® 62201 standard short shaft motors and gearboxes fitted with 6mm axles and pressed on wheels. 

D- 38 tooth Brass Drive Spur Gear Set: These are pair of 38 tooth brass replacement spur drive gears for most of LGB's Mogul, RhB Ge 2/4, and Alco diesel type locomotives, 6mm bore. 

E- 24 tooth Bachmann Trolly (Streetcar) Gears: These are pair of 24 tooth brass replacement spur drive gears for Bachmann Trolly (Streetcars) 6mm bore. 

Please feel free to ask questions or you need the pictures, my direct email address is ([email protected]) 

Jerry 
Girotek


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Jerry, I've still not taken the trolley drive apart, but it's most likely that the gears are stripped or jammed (since there's no sound. I may be in the market for some of your gears. When I return home (in about a week) i'll check out the problem.


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Dick, Just email me which gears are you looking for and I will take care of it. Please check my layout at Youtube, just search for yeramian crossing, you will see there the Wireless Motorized 25 ton USA Crane Car, motorization concept and construction was done by me. 
For me, 50% of the hobby is the building gadgets, installing decoders, etc. Dan Pierce and I, we keep the trains running for our club members. 

Jerry 
Girotek


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Uh, oh! Now the pressure's on!


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

No pressure, its just a hobby, should be fun, let me know if you have any questions or need help how to. 

Jerry 
Girotek


----------



## wvlemay (Dec 27, 2007)

To Jerry....

I tried to contact you off-line, but your email is blocked to friends only. I'm the warren that posted as couple of posts after yours and could use some help with the bachmann trolly drive gears.


----------



## jeffclmft (Oct 22, 2013)

To Jerry as well. I would like to talk to you about getting a set of the LGB Porter gears. I have had one sitting dead on my shelf for two years. It would be great to hear from you. Jeff. [email protected]


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

It's a year later, and I've found the trolley has not repaired itself! I did some repair on my Christmas tree layout today, will put it down tomorrow, and THEN try to figure out why my Bachmann trolley isn't running. It's a good thing I've got a "United" trolley as back up, and a NP&S critter to run during the holidays.


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry guys for not replying to your questions sooner , I was recovering from Hip surgery, I will be out of town for next 2 weeks, and be back on January 3ed.
Have a great holidays.
Jerry


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be available for contact after January 3ed. 

Jerry 
Girotek


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

Feel free to ask any questions, direct email:
[email protected]


----------



## Uncle Woody (Dec 7, 2019)

So fellows... 6 years later and I’m now looking for info on this Bachmann/Dillard’s Trolley. Trying to determine if, what I’m experiencing...is the same as those posted above?

Mine is clean, lubed, and free of debris. The engine sounds strong, the music plays well, though it only drives forward, at normal speed. When it hits the block, it doesn’t return. Can you help me get this up and running again or does it need technical machinist work performed?

Thanks so much!
Sherwood


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Uncle Woody said:


> So fellows... 6 years later and I’m now looking for info on this Bachmann/Dillard’s Trolley. Trying to determine if, what I’m experiencing...is the same as those posted above?
> 
> Mine is clean, lubed, and free of debris. The engine sounds strong, the music plays well, though it only drives forward, at normal speed. When it hits the block, it doesn’t return. Can you help me get this up and running again or does it need technical machinist work performed?
> 
> ...


I don't think you are experiencing the gear problem - it causes the trolley to refuse to move as the gear just spins on the axle.
There are a bunch of threads on the Bachmanntrains Forum about this device, e.g.:
https://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php?topic=18559.0;wap2
You may find an answer there.


It sounds to me as if the reversing circuit (?) isn't working. If it goes forward it shouldn't have any problem going backwards. To test it, pick it up in the middle of the track, spin it 180 degrees and put it down again on the track. It should continue along the track but will be moving the opposite direction from before.


Try googling "Bachmann/Dillards Trolley problems".


----------

